# older dog with CCD, Canine Cognitive Dysfunction (dog dementia), is it time?



## raider (Jan 29, 2012)

anyone familiar with this? Canine Cognitive Dysfunction, or CCD.?

Reuben, my 12.5 year old english bulldog I think definatley has this, over the past 12 months he's been starting to go downhill a little, trouble walking, etc... now he is really acting weird, really depressing to watch, every night he will be found wandering throughout our house stuck in corners, behind furniture, and half the time (when not sleeping) he just stares into a wall, corner, doesn't move for an hour, will press his head against the wall and just stand there. He is always trying to sneak into corners between the oddest places, other day in middle of the night I heard loud noises and he was somehow stuck behind our tv in the corner, was trapped.

Reading up on this (CCD) he has all these symptoms


Becomes lost in familiar places around the home or backyard
Becomes trapped behind familiar furniture or in room corners
Does not respond to her name or familiar commands
Is withdrawn and unwilling to play, go for walks, or even go outside
Frequently trembles or shakes, either while standing or lying down
Paces or wanders aimlessly throughout the house
Frequently soils in the house, regardless of the frequency she is brought outside
Sleeps more during the day, less during the night
Stares at walls or into space and is startled by interior lighting, the television, etc.
Seeks less and less of your attention, praise, and play
Barking for no reason
Is hesitant to take treats, drink fresh water, or eat fresh food

Besides his arthritis (he's been falling alot, can't keep balance sometimes as his back legs give out on him) I now also have to help him eat, I mean he will eat, but if his bowl moves he just stands over it not caring about anything, I place in front of him again and then continues. He pee's in the house alot now, almost daily, I take him outside (which he now doesn't want to go, I need to tug him to walk, heck half the time I just pick him up and carry him) he will just stand on the grass and not do anything unless I make him walk, pee breaks now take several minutes, it's as if he forgets. Middle of the night he sometimes barks, at what I have no idea, he just staring at the wall or in his crate.

Only thing i read about a possible help is can give meds called Anipryl, which may or may not help at all. I just don't know how long this can go for, I mean, they say the time of (when to put a dog down) is when no longer has a quality of life, and so I ask myself, is this the quality of life he should live? I mean, yes he is happy to just sleep, but thats all.... rest the time he looks lost, doesnt care..... my wife thinks maybe it's time, I dont know, I mean I am willing to accept it's time, but want to make sure right thing for him, hate to do it if he's not in pain, but also hate seeing him struggle just to walk around and daily life is just staring into walls or corners.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about the CCD  
I would call up your vet and ask to try him on the Anipryl, can't hurt to try. Im in no position to say hey its time to put your dog down or don't put your dog down, I would just try the meds and see how he responds. Best of luck!


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

It is so difficult to watch our once vibrant dogs decline with age so my heart goes out to you. As stacey101 has mentioned, you could try Anipryl; however, with the head pressing, your dog could have an enlarging brain tumor that is causing a bad headache. For some reason Brachycephalic breeds like English Bulldogs tend to have bigger tumors with less space for enlargement. An MRI would need to be done to diagnose. This is not inexpensive nor is radiation which I believe would be the only treatment option. Talk to your vet. If a tumor is suspected, a vet will often times put the dog on prednisone as this helps with inflammation and can bring a little relief. If you see any improvement with steroids, it's likely that a brain tumor is causing all of the symptoms you are seeing.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I see myself in what you wrote, in regards to a foxhound we had named Emma. She did all of that and then some. None of us can make that decision for you. The only thing I will tell you is what someone told me: better a week too early then a week too late. I wish you peace with your decision, I know first hand it's not an easy one to make.


----------



## MariJoy (Nov 10, 2011)

I am so sorry. I went thru this with my Lhasa Apso at age 14. When he could no longer walk or tell us when he needed to pick him up to go out, we decided it was time to let him go...it was very hard, I wish you the best outcome for you and Raider.


----------

